# 3SDM Wheels Now Available at USP Motorsports!



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2011)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











*3SDM Wheels Now Available at USP Motorsports!*


*What is 3SDM about?*

If you wanted conventional, then unfortunately you've come to the wrong place. 3SDM is the breath of fresh air the otherwise stale aftermarket wheel sector needed. While most aging wheel manufactures are happy to rest on their laurels, as a young company we're looking to the future and know exactly what you guys want.

How? Because we're just like you; we live and breath cars but more specifically, wheels and all that comes with them in 2012: stance, tuck, poke, camber, rake and beer!!!

With over a decade's worth of experience dealing in this area we were in a position to make a difference and so decided to get on it.

3SDM was formed in early 2011 by a group of open-minded modified car guys fed up with the current crop of garish wheels available to the masses. So we decided it was about time somebody injected some fresh life into a somewhat stale scene.

Already working in the wheel production industry meant we didn't just have a head start, we were already one step ahead. Rather than sitting around moaning about the state of play, we decided to do something about it and give the modified car scene exactly what it needed; a range of cutting edge designs and classic styles that appeal to today's market and yet will hold their own in the future. So if it's timeless, contemporary and innovation you're after, then rest assured you've come to the right place!


Introductory Internet Offer 50% OFF Shipping!! OFFER ENDS 10/31. Use coupon Code: *"3SDMSHIP"*

*If you have any questions about fitment / applications e-mail* _*[email protected]*_


*Wheel Style 0.005*

_*CLICK HERE* for more information on our website!_

*Silver/Polished Face*









*Matt Black*









*White/Polished Face & Gloss White*











*Wheel Style 0.001*

_*CLICK HERE* for more information on our website!_

*Silver/Polished Face*









*Matt Black*









*Details*











*Some Photos Installed*


----------



## --DaRk-AnGeL-- (Oct 3, 2012)

As far as I'm aware nobody is running the 0.05's yet on the 2012 Bug so I spent some time last night creating this...










Its my first ever photoshop so please be kind with your responses!


----------



## johnny.r1.lee (Mar 27, 2012)

looks nice im interested but i have 18s now and they are just not big enough


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

We would love to see this done! Looks great! :thumbup:



--DaRk-AnGeL-- said:


> As far as I'm aware nobody is running the 0.05's yet on the 2012 Bug so I spent some time last night creating this...


----------



## --DaRk-AnGeL-- (Oct 3, 2012)

Glad you guys approve.. I enlarged the wheel diameter slightly over standard so that pictured is around 20in...

I have heard that the 0.05's may be produced in 19in next year but no talk of 20's!

Any word on sizes for the future or confirmation of the 19?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

19" versions of the 0.05 are coming sometime in November!

No plans for 20's of this design, but there are other designs in the works that will likely see larger sizes! :thumbup:


----------



## --DaRk-AnGeL-- (Oct 3, 2012)

I think the new bug looks best on 20's imo but I reckon 19x9.5 concaves would still set it off nicely...

I guess as 3SDM is still a relatively new name to the scene, the wheel sizes are currently dependant on potential market, testing the water so to speak.
If they blow up like Rotiform etc, new designs and size options etc will start to fall in line. 2 piece/3 piece custom options?

20in 3 piece deep concaved 0.05's would look epic!!!


----------



## ASE82 (Oct 30, 2007)

My wife has a set of these for her black turbo beetle, staggered :thumbup:


----------



## --DaRk-AnGeL-- (Oct 3, 2012)

ASE82 said:


> My wife has a set of these for her black turbo beetle, staggered :thumbup:


Images please... or its a lie!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

ASE82 said:


> My wife has a set of these for her black turbo beetle, staggered :thumbup:





--DaRk-AnGeL-- said:


> Images please... or its a lie!


Yes, please post or send us some photos! We'd love to see it, as I'm sure 3SDM in the UK would as well!


----------



## ASE82 (Oct 30, 2007)

--DaRk-AnGeL-- said:


> Images please... or its a lie!


Will be up soon.. Have had them since they were released just waiting on the suspension which is now in our hands.. Shortly my wife will be posting pics


----------



## --DaRk-AnGeL-- (Oct 3, 2012)

ASE82 said:


> Will be up soon.. Have had them since they were released just waiting on the suspension which is now in our hands.. Shortly my wife will be posting pics


Gimme!


----------



## ASE82 (Oct 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## kleenax (Aug 1, 2012)

This would be great as long as you never drove it out of the driveway.


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

Here's a reality of this look.  Sorry it took so long. :thumbup: 

Photo credits to Dtek.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Gorgeous!


----------



## --DaRk-AnGeL-- (Oct 3, 2012)

Loving that... cant wait for the release of 19's though so they fill those arches a little more.

Do you reckon theres room for 9.5j on the front too?


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

Forge US said:


> Gorgeous!


 
THANK YOU!!!!! :heart:


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

--DaRk-AnGeL-- said:


> Loving that... cant wait for the release of 19's though so they fill those arches a little more.
> 
> Do you reckon theres room for 9.5j on the front too?


 
The 18's work pretty well with the Airlift kit we have on it right now. I am interested in seeing the 19's. And yes, I think you could pull off the 9.5 up front. We have the 18x8.5 et42 with a 15mm spacer up front. It's pretty flush with the fender.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

TJClover said:


> The 18's work pretty well with the Airlift kit we have on it right now. I am interested in seeing the 19's. And yes, I think you could pull off the 9.5 up front. We have the 18x8.5 et42 with a 15mm spacer up front. It's pretty flush with the fender.


 Design actually derived from a beautiful Etoile (French) wheel that was used on vintage 
Alfa Romeo 75 models. See Ebay Item # 181036507835.


----------



## --DaRk-AnGeL-- (Oct 3, 2012)

TJClover said:


> I think you could pull off the 9.5 up front. We have the 18x8.5 et42 with a 15mm spacer up front. It's pretty flush with the fender.


So essentially your running 8.5j et27 up front...

Whats the rear offset and do you have a spacer up back too?


I think 9.5 all round for the matching deep concave would look awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## ASE82 (Oct 30, 2007)

--DaRk-AnGeL-- said:


> So essentially your running 8.5j et27 up front...
> 
> Whats the rear offset and do you have a spacer up back too?
> 
> ...


The rears are a 9.5 with a 40 et, after spacer it's a 29.5 et :beer:


----------

